# Jodys first trip to the beach! :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This past sunday (superbowl sunday) we took a day trip a couple hours north to visit my parents. My mom wanted to go to our favorite walking beach and I knew the dogs would love it so of course we went! My step dad even came...he whined the whole time but he stuck around and watched his ancient dog act 10 years younger, swimming and tearing up sticks. This dog was one of my childhood dogs and he has cancer but still gets around okay. His days are limited but WOW was he a firecracker this day! He is about 15 years old, black lab/dalmatian and half Malamute. I was almost in tears from watching him swimming and RUN. He really shouldn't be running but he was just having such a good time!

Anyway, photos! :biggrin:

We walked along the river, and then onto the beach. 




















Gunner standing in the rapids. He was surfing them! 



































The patterns of the sand were absolutely amazing!


















They were so distracted....photos were not an option LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My old man Mikey  










Sprocket bringing me a sand dollar! :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The black dog in the front is the ancient dog I wrote about earlier


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Love them all! Particularly Sprocket with the sand dollar!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You got some great shots. Gunner is one of the most chiseled dogs I have ever seen. What a handsome boy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Love them all! Particularly Sprocket with the sand dollar!


Isn't that funny?! I was cracking up while taking photos. He is the silliest little dog.



kathylcsw said:


> You got some great shots. Gunner is one of the most chiseled dogs I have ever seen. What a handsome boy!


Thanks!  Gunner is the light of my life, well they all are but Gunner is just exactly what I wanted him to be when we decided to adopt him


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome awesome pictures! They all look like they had so much fun! Sprocket and that sand dollar. I can hear him now, if he could talk in a tiny little voice saying " mommy! Mommy this is for you!" Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh little Sprocket, he's so stinkin' cute! I'm glad everyone had fun, I love the one of Gunner falling on his butt while Jody's ears go straight up in the air!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Awesome awesome pictures! They all look like they had so much fun! Sprocket and that sand dollar. I can hear him now, if he could talk in a tiny little voice saying " mommy! Mommy this is for you!" Ha Ha Ha!


Oh my lanta I am cracking up! I always imagine him talking and that is perfect! He is such a good little dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Oh little Sprocket, he's so stinkin' cute! I'm glad everyone had fun, I love the one of Gunner falling on his butt while Jody's ears go straight up in the air!


I love that one too! Gunner is such a dork so it is a good representation of his silliness.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

You sure have some cuties  Looks like they all had fun!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pic's and Sprocket is so silly. But I'm so happy the old man had such a good time.


----------

